# Bailey Wood Report for Tues 6/30 Run



## jlsmtnman (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm happy to report the wood situation, was mostly clean for our 6/30 afternoon run.

One notable exception - the log/beam in mystery eddy right channel is nasty. It appears to extend at least 1/2 of the right channel. It's mostly underwater, with only the left end sticking out above the water next to the rock that splits the current. It also doesn't look like it's moving anytime soon.

All other lines were clean, including the big three.

Cheers.
John


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

There is a log in supermax on the first eddy line on the right above the hourglass. Not many ppl catch that eddy and it's pretty obvious there is no option now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

